# Tamiya Motorcycles



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey all, brand new here...I did an intro over in the diecast forum by the way.

I'm a HUGE sport bike nut and as far as modeling goes the only thing I see out there are the old Tamiya kits--which are awesome in their own right but also pretty expensive, which I can deal with from time to time...but their catalog for makes and models has gotten pretty limited.

So 2 questions as a noob...anyone a fan of model bikes (or real bikes for that matter??) and does anyone make a good kit for any of the Suzuki GSX-R?? Or any other current sport bike??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome.

Mostly Harley's

I ride motorcycles, Sport and Cruisers.

VERY FEW models for any kind of bikes.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hobbylink Japan seems to be the place to get the up-to-date Tamiya selection. If this link doesn't work, try searching the hlj.com website for Tamiya and motorcycles.

This link should narrow it down to Suzuki models.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for having me and thanks for the links and info.

There is a good motorcycle discussion going on over in the 1:1 forum!


----------

